# Sticky  Basic Mod List (NOOBS!!)



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Exhaust – Choosing an exhaust is solely based on opinion. There is no such thing as one specifically that will outperform the other due to such a low increase in power attained by the system. There is also no one exhaust that sounds better than the other. It is all based on personal preference and the kind of sound one is looking for. Questions regarding which exhaust is better and which sounds better is a question that does not have a definite single answer.

Headers – Headers are definite mod for future performance. I nice set of Long Tube Headers are probably your best option. Many companies make headers; it all depends on how much one would like to spend and whether or not they are coated. Coated headers are a definite plus due to many reasons, but not something that needs to be done. Headers will also dramatically change the sound of your exhaust when installed. Many people are unhappy with how silent their exhaust may seem, but once LT Headers are installed, the sound radically increases.

Cam – Choosing a cam is also more of a personal preference towards ones needs. The best opinion I would give is talk to someone who custom grinds cams to figure out exactly what you need. Asking an opinion on a single cam is one thing, but asking which cam to go with is a whole ‘nother problem in itself. There is no SINGLE cam that is BEST for everyone. 

Intake – The best intake you could go with is one that is an OTRCAI (Over the Radiator Cold Air Intake). The best one on the market seems to be the Svede made unit. All other CAI’s are basically useless and have no real benefit. If you’re looking for an opinion on an intake, I would definitely research an OTRCAI. 

Heads – Refer to the paragraph about cams. Too many options that come into account when choosing a pair of heads. Not one sole unit that will benefit everybody the same. Again, research needs to be done when choosing heads.

Tuning – The best way to have your car tuned is professionally done at a Dyno Shop, or personally, using HP Tuners or EFI Live. Handheld tuners are basically pointless and have no real benefit towards tuning major mods. Save the money on the Handheld Tuner and save for a real tune.

These are your basic needs when looking to increase power and performance. You could also go F/I, but that is a totally different topic all together. 

(Suggestions open for adding to what is listed above.)

:cheers


----------



## Cherry8605 (Sep 7, 2011)

I found a set of Kooks Long Tube Headers, 1.875 in tube, 3" collector, T304 stainless for $920. Going to look at exhaust systems now, but I want to split the pipes and make the back end like an 05/06. Is it possible to get a hold of the bumper off a 05/06 for a reasonable coversion?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yes it is. This has been done quite a lot actually. Some like the sleeper look of the 04, but an 05 bumper can be swapped in there. The easiest way of doing this, is to buy a new catback for an 05 GTO. The location of the exhaust does not match exactly as the 05, so buying an 05 exhaust will line them up perfectly to fit the 05 bumper.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I've also heard of people cutting out the 04 bumper to match the 05/06 exhaust.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I did the 05/06 conversion on my 04. You need 05/06 mids to bolt up to an 05/06 catback. The bumper, bumper insert, some hangers, and a few misc things.

There are also a few that make exhausts for the 04 that exit the same way as the 05/06 style. I can't remember who makes them off hand.

Personally, I really like the Banshee bumper cutouts for the 04 from PFYC. If I had to do it again I would get them and do some quad tips.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Nice list but you forgot another important part and that is the intake as in Manifold. Many people confuse the word intake and it should be clearly noted. Air intake and intake manifold are to different things. An air intake brings air into the engine and the Intake manifold dispurses the air into each individual cylinder as the intake valve opens in relation to the cam shaft---danfigg


----------



## s5pitfire (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for making this topic - but why no rough estimates of HP increase? Any knowledgable members care to add their thoughts?
I know there are always many variables, and the combination of mods change the overall power increase, but there is always a rough estimate going from stock to _______. Or even how much power one typically sees when doing basic bolt-ons, CAI/headers/exhaust


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

s5pitfire said:


> Thanks for making this topic - but why no rough estimates of HP increase? Any knowledgable members care to add their thoughts?
> I know there are always many variables, and the combination of mods change the overall power increase, but there is always a rough estimate going from stock to _______. Or even how much power one typically sees when doing basic bolt-ons, CAI/headers/exhaust


 I know for headers companies advertise 20+ hp depending on who makes them, what type they are and so on.... but you have to figure so many numerous variables that anyone's answer could be slightly off. Find someone who has a similar build you are looking for then base it off that. Also how much are you looking to spend?:lol:


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

HP has everything to do with the tune. The right tune will get you the maximum numbers out of everything. Also, the drivetrain plays a big role and many other factors. There just is not a solid number to put on things.

I can say this. With a decent size cam and the supporting bolt ons, you will be at around 400 hp with an LS2. Again, depending on the cam size, you could go way over that. If you do a H/C swap, your looking at a lot higher into the 400s. Then you can go FI, which is a whole new level.


----------



## s5pitfire (Oct 10, 2011)

nicayotte said:


> I know for headers companies advertise 20+ hp depending on who makes them, what type they are and so on.... but you have to figure so many numerous variables that anyone's answer could be slightly off. Find someone who has a similar build you are looking for then base it off that. Also how much are you looking to spend?:lol:


Yeah I think its pretty universal... that an intake will add only a few hp, test pipe maybe 5hp, headers 10-20hp, cat-back exhaust maybe 5-10hp. The bigger the motor, the more gains you will probably see. Headers on a S2000 gives only ~5whp when on the GTO is probably 15-20whp. Twice the cylinders, and three times the displacement (woah). But then again, Honda did a really good job with the stock S2000 through and through, so its hard to get anymore hp out of it.



Falco21 said:


> HP has everything to do with the tune. The right tune will get you the maximum numbers out of everything. Also, the drivetrain plays a big role and many other factors. There just is not a solid number to put on things.
> 
> I can say this. With a decent size cam and the supporting bolt ons, you will be at around 400 hp with an LS2. Again, depending on the cam size, you could go way over that. If you do a H/C swap, your looking at a lot higher into the 400s. Then you can go FI, which is a whole new level.


Yep and I think its safe to say that the more power you add, the less reliable your car becomes. GM designed the drivetrain to handle X amount of power, and I mean they already put out pretty solid numbers

I would imagine that once you start approaching that 450-500whp mark, it becomes much easier to break things. Hell, I see plenty of supercharged 500+hp GTO's, but of course they had to build up the engine, etc. Looks like people always want "more, more, MORE!" because I drive a N/A intake/exhaust 3000GT right now and it has 200 hp less than the GTO. :lol:I couldn't imagine getting bored of stock GTO, then doing intake/headers/exhaust/cams, then being bored of that, only to go F/I


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Stock crank can hold up to around 1000 hp.

The stock bottom end can withstand, I would say, up to around 600. After that, you're on borrowed time


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I see this thread is in 2 different sections. I'm going to sticky it here too.....


----------



## Mitsubishiown (May 14, 2012)

Nice list! I am new hear and figured I would read a bit before posting!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

s5pitfire said:


> Yeah I think its pretty universal... that an intake will add only a few hp, test pipe maybe 5hp, headers 10-20hp, cat-back exhaust maybe 5-10hp. The bigger the motor, the more gains you will probably see. Headers on a S2000 gives only ~5whp when on the GTO is probably 15-20whp. Twice the cylinders, and three times the displacement (woah). But then again, Honda did a really good job with the stock S2000 through and through, so its hard to get anymore hp out of it.
> F/I


You're light on the HP gain on everything except the catback. Even that can help especially on the '04 when you start adding more breathing ahead of it but little to none by itself. A decent LT header and tune can get 25-30 RWHP. Intakes can add 15+ RWHP. My 290 RWHP stock (LS1) car made about 400 RWHP with intake, headers, cam and slightly larger catback with a good tune.

You can't exactly just add the net amount to each other. If the parts are mis-matched you can gain less than the proper mix of things.


----------



## Mr. Edge (Jun 23, 2012)

Is there a specific brand of intake manifolds that you guys can recommend. I've been looking as of late but have been really indecisive. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## joserogger (3 mo ago)

Headers will also dramatically change the sound of your exhaust when installed. Many people are unhappy with how silent their exhaust may seem, but once LT Headers are installed, the sound radically increases


----------

